# Brisket/Rib rub



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Help!!! Looking for a good rub for BBQ. I have tried the store stuff but I am not getting the flavor I want. I have tried Zach's (really mild tast), Dales (distinct flavor) and a half arse attempt of my own. I just need a quick DRY rub primarily for brisket and beef ribs, but can be used on chops and chicken. Looking for that really smokey flavor because I am using a gas grill with soaked Oak chips to cook with. Going to try brisket again this weekend. You die hard BBQ'ers don't give me too much grief for using gas......:smile: TNX


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

http://www.texascooking.com/recipes/dryrub.htm


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

i have tried several and my best was with fiesta brisket rub. i rub the brisket the night b4, light a fire at first light, and cook til dinner time. yum. btw, kroger has brisket for $1.29/lb. also get a smoker, you can find a cheap one. nothing better than a brisket with a thick smoke ring.


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

Bolners Fiesta Brand Brisket Rub.,.. available both with salt & salt free.//// Rub it up 1 to 2 days prior to cooking....

Get rid of the oak chips & use wet mesquite & pecan & they will love you again...

You must cut the no good burnt ends off & eat them whilst drinking beer for it to be peerrrrrfecttttttttt... 

Supergas


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Go to www.thesmokering.com and scroll down and on the left you will see a few rub recipes. Or google it. Some guys use weird ingredients like coriander and tarragon in their rubs. There's a lot of recipes out there to use as basic guidelines for your own tastes.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

*BBQ Seasonings*

Capt. Kat,
I guess you could almost say that I`ve tried it all over the years. I found this place a few years ago and I buy 5# bags of this stuff at a time. Put it in the freezer and it will last from now on. The best money can buy.
www.guysseasoning.com
They are in Houston off OST and you can have some of their famous B_B_Q while yer there getting it. Well worth the drive to Houston, believe me!!:cheers: 
You`ll be glad you did.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

BTW,
This place has been in business since 1952 and is a meat market as well as a BBQ place.


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Keep them cards and letters coming in fokes!! The dude that owns this place said his phone is ringing off the wall since yesterday off this post!!


----------



## texan279 (Oct 13, 2004)

I use Stubb's for everything, marinades, BBQ sauce, rubs, you name it. Stubbs has several varieties of rubs including original, chile lime, rosemary ginger, and herbal mustard. I know I sound like a commercial for Stubb's, but I love his stuff, and you can buy it in Kroger, WalMart, and other local stores. Stubbs had a BBQ place in Lubbock and now has one in Austin and they have been in business for 37 years. Good Stuff!!! Here is a link to his products...http://www.stubbsbbq.com/


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

cayenne pepper 2 tsp
onion dried ground 2 tblsp
ground garlic 2 tblsp
chilli powder (gebharts) 2 tblsp
black pepper ground 1/4 cup
kosher salt 1/4 cup
sugar 1/4 cup
paprika 3/4 cup

mix together - rub on brisket - better if it sits overnight
can get most of this stuff at sam's club

ladyfish


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

I placed an order with Guys seasonings for 1 shaker bottle last week. Turns up they were having email problems at the time and I got a failure to deliver notice. I gave them a reply and got a prompt email back from them. Well it turns out they're email is just fine now, and I got my package today. To my surprise there was 2 bottles in the package instead of 1. How's that for customer service. 2cool!!! Thanks, Guys


----------



## Catfishkiller (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool BEANS!! But, just wait till you taste it!!:bounce:


----------

